# HOT-temperature.de startet Gewinnspiel und 3D-Grafik-Contest



## Robert Fischer (11. April 2001)

Wir starten jetzt zum einjährigen Bestehen einen großen 3D-Grafik-Wettbewerb für professionelle und private Grafiker. Das Thema des Wettbewerbes ist "Die Entdeckung einer neuen Welt" und wurde bewusst sehr allgemein gewählt, um allen Grafikern die Chance zu geben, ihre Kreativitaet auszuleben. Jedem Grafiker ist es möglich, 3D-Grafiken zu diesem Thema einzuschicken. Die 20 besten Einsendungen werden mit Unterstützung von Sponsoren prämiert. Insgesamt stehen Preise im Gesamtwert von mehreren Tausend DM zur Verfügung. Als Sponsoren konnten namhafte Unternehmen wie Maxon, Caligari und Realsoft gewonnen werden. Im Rahmen einer Jurysitzung (fuer welche erfahrene Grafiker mit Kino/TV-Erfahrung gewonnen werden konnten) werden die Hauptpreisträger sowie weitere Sieger ermittelt. Bewertungskriterien der Jury sind nicht nur technisches Know-how, sondern auch die Originalität und Innovation der Arbeiten. Weitere Informationen gibt es unter folgendem Link oder auch unter http://www.3dcontest.de.


----------



## oezer (14. April 2001)

Willkommen in der Welt von Offline dem neuesten Produkt von Strato(t)  man die seite ist down... nur eine blöde Werbung von Stratot, KPNQuest, und wunschname.de 

--
gruss
O3|Zer


----------



## Klon (14. April 2001)

HAHAHA da hat Agent Helga wieder gut gearbeitet hahahahaha wie geil hehe vielleicht solltet ihr denen auch mal das RZ bei euch zeugen, dann bauense vielleicht selber mal was vernüftiges, aber wahrscheinlich könnesne mit dem wasse bei euch sehn eh nix anfangen *GG

LOL the neverending story of Stratot, hoster of the world!


----------



## Robert Fischer (14. April 2001)

*nich ganz so!*

habt ihr vielleicht mal auf den link geachtet??? da war einfach noch ein punkt zuviel, wurde falsch von dem board interpretiert, also hier nochmal:  http://www.3dcontest.de  oder   http://www.hot-temperature.de


----------

